# Miyata 610 tourer



## WVBicycles

My father scored this Miyata 610 tourer in a bulk buy of bikes earlier in the week and I am thinking of taking it off his hands for my personal collection. I don't do any serious touring but to have one is always a great option for on or off road riding. I had a Scwhinn Le Tour Luxa a few years back and it was a bike I regret selling but I needed to make space and money for my 2015 Cannondale Synaspe disc. I've bought and sold a lot of Miyatas over the years but I've always wanted one for my collection . This bike doesn't need much some new tires, new brake levers, maybe some Koolstops, a Brooks leather saddle and some racks. I was also debating maybe a flat bar option with some thumb shifters. I will have more pics tomorrow before I start this project.


----------



## bulldog1935

It would make a great utility bike - it has bosses for a rear rack, and with cantis VO makes cost-effective front racks.  

What are the largest tires it will fit?


----------



## Dale Alan

Very nice . Like Bulldog1935 stated, VO makes a nice front rack at a good price .With those cantis your options are many when it comes to racks,fenders,etc . Keep us posted as you progress please.


----------



## WVBicycles

The wheels on there now are 27" which means a limited tire size selection I think I got a pair of 700c wheels off a hybrid hanging around I could toss which would give me more tire size options . I am thinking of ordering some Cane Creek aero brake levers to replace the original ones on the bike , I also have some 1st generation Shimano Dura ace bar cons in my stash of parts. Then maybe some VO hammered fenders and various other goodies. I kinda want a bike I can ride on fire roads and on pavement so I think this bike has the potential do it with ease. I will keep you guys posted on the build and will have more pics of the bike as it sits in next day or so.


----------



## Iverider

That's a great sport tourer. I have one as a project bike at the moment that I'll be making into my gravel race bike. Keep the stock wheels if there is nothing wrong with them. They're high quality sealed bearing hubs and have a nice thick axle so you don't have to worry about them bending like other freewheel hubs of the day.

Yours looks like mine which is a 1985 triple butted splined chromo frame. Imagine buying one of those new today! Good keeper. I wouldn't be bastardizing mine if it were in the same shape yours is. The paint on mine is really rough and one of the cable guides needs replacement.

Panaracer paselas are nice 27" tires.


----------



## Duchess

I have a 1989 1000LT. Really nice bike, but my knees hate it for some strange reason.


----------



## bulldog1935

probably saddle adjustment, either up/down or front/back (or both)

As far as altering the bike, I wouldn't hesitate to make it exactly the custom I wanted.  The frame is that good, and buying its equivalent in a new frame is $2000 for just the frame.


----------



## WVBicycles

I am thinking new tires most likely Panaracer Pasela's, Cane Creek aero brake levers, Kool Stop pads, swap out the pedals, Brooks leather saddle, Brooks leather bar tape, racks and some bags. As I start the bike I will add more goodies,. I was able to take a few more pics of the bike today but the quality isn't the greatest due to the lighting.


----------



## WVBicycles

After finishing my LeMond city bike I decided to dive into my Miyata which I completely tore down to the frame. I sprayed the internals with frame saver, cleaned and waxed the frame. I also started lining up replacement parts such as the a Sugino VP triple crankset, Suntour Superbe Pro pedals, frame pump, front and rear racks (all not pictured).  Earlier in the week I ordered some goods from Modern Bike such as Panaracer Pasela's, Cane Creek SCR 5 brake levers, red Kool stop pads and some Brooks non leather micro fiber bar tape which all came in today. I figure I keep everyone posted on this project I still have to overhaul the BB and headset which will get done in the next few days. After all the bearing work is done the build will begin.


----------



## WVBicycles

Today I was able to repack the BB and headset bearings with fresh grease. I also got the chance to do some research my 610 is an 1983 the weight of a 58cm same size as mine is 26.5lbs and is 1.5lbs lighter then the 1000 model . With all the heavy work done I will be it putting back together this weekend and hope to have the finished product by sunday late afternoon.


----------



## WVBicycles

Made some progress today on the Miyata before I had to go to work.


----------



## Iverider

Very cool! Tonight I discovered my '85 610 will fit a 700cx40 wtb Nano which makes me excited to get going on the gravel bike project! I'll post some pics when it's finished to the lightweight section. I'm going to stick a dt Swiss 240 hubset on it for fun.


----------



## WVBicycles

Yeah I was gonna do the gravel bike direction but I had a Scwhinn Le Tour Luxa with Pasela's a few years back and it was a blast to ride on fire roads. Pasela's are awesome tire for on or off road riding .


----------



## Iverider

Paselas are used for the Little 500 race at Indiana University which is run on a cinder track.


----------



## WVBicycles

I finally finished the Miyata this past week and took out it for its first ride today. It road like a dream, perfect gearing, shifting was precise, the cantilever brakes with Kool Stop pads can stop on a dime and the Pasela tires are killer on or off road. The Suntour Superbe Pro pedals work perfect for boat or sk8board shoes. I may get some other goods in the future such as VO hammered fenders, possibly a Caradice saddle bag over the current VO one and maybe a handlebar.


----------



## bulldog1935

came out great - i'm a junkie for leather bar wrap (and Kool Stop pads)

my daughter has the same pedals on her Team Fuji, and she has used them with running shoes before.


----------



## WVBicycles

Thanks. The bar tape isn't leather its Brooks 3M perforated comfort bar tape which looks like leather but doesn't have the slip like leather bar tape.


----------



## bulldog1935

I can't remember how long it's been since I wrapped bars with anything but leather and never experienced slip if you're referring to grip.  
I've had leather tape approaching 8-y-o become loose because it was stretched and weathering.


----------



## Iverider

I've been riding mine for a few weeks now and it might be my favorite rider at the moment. Not sure about the crankset just yet. The whole thing weighed in at 25.2 pounds.


----------



## bulldog1935

the bike looks like a joy

If you want to solve the looks on the crankset, you can set up a compact double using a Sun XCD or TA cyclotouriste



These 50.4mm bcd crank arms can be set up as a single, double, or triple, or even a double with a chain guard in place of the outer ring, using TA or Sun XCD chainrings, which are interchangeable. 
this also needs a wide bottom bracket spindle




or a Sugino XD2 triple with a chain guard in place of the of the outer ring - 110 mm outer bcd, 74mm inner bcd


this works with a normal 112mm bb spindle


----------



## MarkKBike

In the first pick there are some thin wire gizmo's (for lack of a better word), that attach near the brakes and suspend over the tires, what the heck are those things? The reason I ask is I also had a bike that had them. I ended up taking them off, and was thinking that they might have been used to clear mud from the tires or something. I was wondering if this was indeed the purpose?


----------



## Mr.RED

yeah the wire gizmos I believe are for keeping the tires from getting debris stuck in the threads .


----------



## bulldog1935

Mr.RED said:


> yeah the wire gizmos I believe are for keeping the tires from getting debris stuck in the threads .



Tire savers, tire wipers, flint catchers - the idea is a shard of glass or flint will get picked up by your tire, and knocked out by the wiper before you can roll over it a second time (and multiple times after that).
If you've ever flatted kevlar belted tires, it can take weeks for a shard of glass to work its way through to the tube - but it will happen - kevlar belts don't prevent flats, they just slow them down.
Tire wipers really work - especially in the wet, where your tires pick up all kinds of crap they normally wouldn't pick up in the dry.

A second use - I have them on my full fenders where they work as mud scrapers to keep the fenders from getting plugged - not for mud riding, but for intermittent mud patches on road or trail.
They also reject rocks, sticks and chert from entering your fenders under all conditions, and if you think about the consequences of a stick jamming your front wheel, etc.
front fender.......................................................................................................................................................................................rear fender



 



going to add another tire point here.
I ride the softest, thinnest, lowest pressure, finest casing, fastest tires I can get my hands on, either hand-glued clinchers (Vittoria/Veloflex) or Compass vulcanized clinchers.
Also put a few (thousand) miles on Challenge hand-glued tubulars


 


Being able to source tires of this quality is the reason all my 27" bikes have been converted to 700c.
(I got tired of riding Paselas, which only handle well at high pressure, and I prefer the soft ride of lower-pressure, fine-casting tires.)
While it goes against most folks' reasoning, I get 300% less flats than my buddy who rides city tires on all his bikes, and rides half as many miles as I do.
I believe it's because the soft tires are better at throwing off small pieces of glass that initially stick to them.
Conversely, small shards of glass get planted solid in the hard, thick rubber on my buddy's city tires, will eventually get through and flat.


----------



## cliveforgets

Iverider said:


> I've been riding mine for a few weeks now and it might be my favorite rider at the moment. Not sure about the crankset just yet. The whole thing weighed in at 25.2 pounds.
> 
> View attachment 707022



hi there, iverider! i have a miyata 610 from 1985 that i've been using as a touring bike, but am thinking of making it more of a gravel bike. did you just swap your wheels to 700c or did you have to get different brakes as well? are your tires WTB raddlers?


----------



## bulldog1935

answering out of turn, there's only 4 mm difference in brake pad position between 27" and 700c rims.  

You should have that much adjustment room in your brake calipers.


----------



## cliveforgets

Thanks, bulldog! My Miyata 610 has cantilever brakes. When I look at my current setup, I think I have just enough adjustment. I was also curious what wheelset and tires he had, just to make it foolproof if I bought the same.


----------



## Iverider

cliveforgets said:


> hi there, iverider! i have a miyata 610 from 1985 that i've been using as a touring bike, but am thinking of making it more of a gravel bike. did you just swap your wheels to 700c or did you have to get different brakes as well? are your tires WTB raddlers?



I used the MT60 Cantilever brakes with 700c with no problem. I tried using more modern MTB cantilever brakes, but they didn't work up front. I currently have 700x38 Panaracer Gravel King SK tires and Velo Orange Zeppelin fenders. Without fenders 700x40 WTB Nanos fit fine. I'm using Sun CR18 polished rims which look good with the rest of the bike laced to DT Swiss 240 hubs.


----------

